
WatchKit is a sweet solution that will only ever give us baby apps - Deinos
https://marco.org/2018/02/26/watchkit-baby-apps
======
skygazer
I want a stand alone cellular Apple Watch, without need to tether to a main
device. It’s own app store. An iPhone alternative, rather than extension.

~~~
gumby
Apple went that way with the ipod: 1> FW only, tethered to your mac, 2> USB-
based supporting PC, 3> standalone (phone), 4> pumping up functionality to
attack their previous core business (Mac), 5> withering away of the ipod
itself.

I fully anticipate the watch to become android-compatible in the not-too-
distant future now that global phone sales appear to have peaked (could be a
temporary peak, but the writing is on the wall) so that they can dominate the
next generation.

Then in another 5-10 years it becomes a standalone cloud terminal.

None of which can happen unless the watch is freed from the watchkit issues
Marco decries.

